# Recessive red OC photo



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a pretty good recessive red. Notice that the red goes all the way to the ends of the feathers in wings. Ash red will fade to ash and is the main difference in appearance between the two. Ash red velvets (t pattern) will show more red than some but still ash in wing and tail.

Bill


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Jun 22, 2008)

Red is my preferred color... very nice bird. How did you come across this bird?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NICE bird. I've raised one recessive red in 6 years. He was out of a strain that's known for recessive red birds. Forget what they're called now. Want to say Meuleman, but don't think that's right. Anyway, I was awfully proud of that bird. Someone tried to buy it and I wouldn't sell it. Lost him on the first race of the season. Should have sold him I guess.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Raised in our flock*



jeepsterwannabe said:


> Red is my preferred color... very nice bird. How did you come across this bird?


He came out of Graham Fireball stock. They had great red color.

Bill


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

wow what a cool bird. i happen to have on that looks just like it.i didn't know i had such a rare bird.does yours have a litle grey under were the wing's rest on the back? mine has just a little tiny bit is that good or bad?


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

oh yea and out of all my bird's he is the hardest to catch.he's a squrrely little bugger


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*recessive red is not rare*



the bird man said:


> wow what a cool bird. i happen to have on that looks just like it.i didn't know i had such a rare bird.does yours have a litle grey under were the wing's rest on the back? mine has just a little tiny bit is that good or bad?


It would be rare for a homer color but not really for a roller. The desired color would be red all the way and no hint of blue or grey. This isn't bad, it could mean that the bird came from blue/black and is certainly common in recessive reds. To breed one with no blue showing in the rump is what you are trying to achieve if it is recessive red that you are going for. The same is true of the dilute of this which is recessive yellow, same challenge there, to keep them pure and clean of blue is not so easy and takes some careful selective breeding, or a stroke of good luck, like this guy.

I kept him because he has good red color, is a self (no markings or other colors) and I know he came from the Fireballs. He's pretty much what a recessive red self should be.

Bill


----------

